# Log Out



## nightnurse613 (Jul 5, 2006)

A couple of times I have logged out only to come back later to find I am still logged in.  The reason is because I forget to reply to the "are you sure you want to log out".  When I press log out that's what I want to do.  If I press it in error, it should be an error and I should have to log back in.  If you would do away with the second part of the log out it might help your server -since I was logged in for most of the night. Just a thought.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 5, 2006)

nightnurse613 said:
			
		

> A couple of times I have logged out only to come back later to find I am still logged in.  The reason is because I forget to reply to the "are you sure you want to log out".  When I press log out that's what I want to do.  If I press it in error, it should be an error and I should have to log back in.  If you would do away with the second part of the log out it might help your server -since I was logged in for most of the night. Just a thought.



Thanks for the thought, but it wouldn't help the server load any.  A "logged in" computer that is not doing anything on the board creates no load at this end.


----------

